# Bad reaction to loxicom



## ribbons (20 August 2014)

Sorry, bit long but wanted to give all details.

My little dog was spayed on Friday. Came home with loxicom oral pain relief once a day to start on Saturday morning.
She was very wobbly fri night (obviously) but quite chipper on Saturday, wanted to see off the pigeons as usual. Ate well, toilet normally and seemed pretty much her usual self. Great i thought, shes coped well with the op. 
Bit quieter on Sunday, ate but not very enthusiastically and had very loose stool.
Monday am, not a happy bunny at all, very reluctant to eat, but had some food so gave her pain relief. Was due at vets for post op check anyway so off we went. Saw the nurse who was happy with op site. I mentioned she wasn't as well as she had been on Saturday and was not keen on food and had been loose. She asked if she'd been sick, I said no but I kind of felt she was nauseous, she was gulping a bit. 
Nurse wasn't worried, said sometimes they feel a bit tender after day or two and made appointment for another check next week.

Tuesday morning really groggy, no interest in food so I didn't give the loxicom. Was going to ring vets for advice, and while waiting for them to open decided to read up on the loxicom. Decided, after reading side effects it probably wasn't suiting her and since other bitch owners said theirs hadn't needed pain relief thought I'd leave it off and see if she was ok without any. So didn't bother with vet just yet.
This morning very poorly little dog. (Last dose loxicom Monday morning)
Took her straight to vets. Vet said she was obviously sensitive to loxicom, gave her jab of vetergesic pain relief and jab of ranitidine to settle tummy, with vetergesic oral and Zantac syrup to give her at home.

She's still not any better, and I'm going back tomorrow, now I've just started wondering, and I'll ask tomorrow but thought someone here might know. We are now 2 and half days since her last loxicom dose, is it likely to be that that's still making her ill, wouldn't that have left her body by now.

She really is groggy and so depressed. Something has knocked her for six and given how good she was Saturday I don't think its the OP itself, so must be the loxicom. I'm really worried now it might have really done some damage but I can only trust vet to know what they're doing.

Any one else heard of this sort of reaction lasting this long after stopping the drug.


----------



## ribbons (21 August 2014)

Still hoping to hear from any of you that have experienced serious adverse effects with loxicom.
 In the meantime, she's no better this morning, in fact probably worse, back to vets shortly, I'm really worried for her now.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (21 August 2014)

I did have one of my dogs on Loxicom for just a few days and she became very loose, lethergic and vomiting. I took her off it and she was fully OK within 24 hours. I somehow doubt it will be the Loxicom making her so ill if the last dose was Monday.

You must be very worried, hopefully the vet can pin down exactly what the problem is, maybe she has an infection going on somewhere and needs some antibiotics.

I hope to read some better news on here later about your dog and will be keeping everything crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## ribbons (21 August 2014)

Thanks for your input mrsJ, sorry forgot to say vet put her on antibiotics yesterday just in case of infection but didn't really think that was the problem. Temperature up a bit but not much, expect higher if infection present.
Yes, I thought if it was loxicom she should be perking up by now, then someone told me in extreme cases it can cause kidney failure, hence why I was so worried.

Anyway, just back from seeing the other vet, she actually did the OP, though they both know the dog well. 
She doesn't think its the loxicom at all, she thinks its hormonal probs. The little bitch has been a nightmare in that area, but that is a mega story, so in a nutshell, vaginitis as a pup, closed pyo after 1st season, treated successfully with AB's booked in for spay but came into 2nd season very quickly before it was done, pyo again just 10 days after season finished. AB's again, booked in for spay month later so she didn't catch us out again. Vet said She saw she was laying down fat round her uterus (not a fat dog, perfect weight) and that she was now starting a false pregnancy, boobies swelling and producing a little, and she is convinced that is why she feels so poorly. We are going to start her on Galastop for that but can't until she's eating again.

So we wait and see, you have to trust the vets don't you, and to be fair I've no complaints with either of them, but its a bit more reassuring if they agree !!!!

It's a damn nightmare, and awful to have her so poorly, she's usually a bundle of energy.


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 August 2014)

Oh Ribbons your poor dog, she really has been through the mill, fingers crossed your vet is right that it is hormonal, I would ask them though to check her blood if you are still concerned it might be damage done by the drug, go back tomorrow, dont leave it until after the weekend. Im hoping your next post will be to say she has perked up and is her normal self.


----------



## ribbons (22 August 2014)

Thanks dobiegirl, vet wants to see her again today and if no improvement has said to do blood tests. I'm just baffled that a phantom would make her so poorly. I've seen a friends dog go through a false pregnancy and she wasn't actually ill, but the vet says the drug would be long out of her system by now and if it had done any kidney damage she would have huge thirst, which she doesn't. She pointed out that vomiting and diarrhoea are not that unusual with loxicom in some dogs but anything more serious after only 4 doses would be highly unlikely.

She does seem a tiny bit brighter this morning so we'll see what vet thinks today.


----------

